# Can we still have IUI???Anyone had the same problem??



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Can we still have IUI if DH has 52 total count and only 10% normal morphology? Got SA results today and he is very upset   Although the Consultant said we could see some improvement with lifestyle changes.

What is the SA criteria for IUI does anyone know how I could find this out?

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry not sure of the requirements as in count per ml but with a low count of 52 (I assume that isn't 52 million?) I would say you would be wasting time/money doing IUI. Anything is possible & I know that people get pg naturally with partners with low counts & abnormal forms so you could be lucky


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Sorry I've managed to work it out. The total count is 52 million, but per ml it's 13 million/ml. The doc said it needs to be over 20 million/ml. Also the morphology is only 10% but he said it needs to be 15-30%. He did say there was a lot DH could do to change his lifestyle so I'm praying these changes help  

He was quite pushy with IVF which we're not keen on just now. He did say though if we wanted that if DH could dramatically change his lifestyle and try to conceive naturally for another 6 months it may work but as its been so long trying not to get our hopes up. It's just more waiting!

I think I'm just looking for reassurance that it's not as bad as it looks and others have managed to increase their sperm quality and have succesful BFP with IUI or naturally. At least we have a diagnosis of male factor and not unexplained anymore which in a weird way gives us a goal to work towards.

Thanks for listening


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well if it's 13 mil then there is def more hope & ladies have concieved with less sperm! Plus if DH can improve his count with vits & less drinking/smoking/hot baths it sounds encouraging & it's worth a go IMO. Sorry if I seemed negative before but a very low count I really felt you would be wasting time & money!

Can I ask which clinic you are at, have you checked out their IUI success rates compared to IVF? A lot of private clinics don';t seem to push IUI as IVF has much better success rates & is quite a bit cheaper in the long run


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi JBre,

On my 1st IUI hubbys total sperm count was 85 million, but it was a BFN.
On my 2nd IUI the total count was only 2 million and I'm now 13 weeks and 3 days pregnant! 
Sorry but I don't remember the morphology, but I know it wasn't great. I know quite a few ladies who have had great sucess once their hubbys have improved their lifestyle and taken vits etc. Men do find it very difficult to cope with when the problem is with them, I think it has alot to do with male pride and they can get very depressed by it so it's important that you support him as much as possible and let him know that it's ok.
Best of luck to you and hubby
xxx


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Prof waffle you weren't being negative at all if it was that low I would def have to look into other options. We went to see Dr Thong privately he is based in Edinburgh, he runs the infertility and IVF clinic there. I really appreciate all of your feedback 

Claireyfairy your story has given me so much hope! Wow! Congratulations you must be over the moon  
You are so right about it being difficult for him. He was devastated when we got the results yesterday. I have to be careful not to push him to talk about it too much or he gets cross. He has been very good so far in that he has given up smoking a couple of weeks ago and said he is going to dramatically cut his drinking. He has also started taking vitamins today. He just looks so wounded as he is even more geared up about having a baby than me! 

I know the consultant was trying to help yesterday but he doesn't do IUI he only does IVF so he would have to refer us for IUI. Maybe thats why he was pushing IVF. I really respect others for going down that road but I just don't feel it's right for us at this stage. I don't know what to do now. Should I wait another 6 months or just go for IUI? After reading your story ClaireyFairy it has certainly made me wonder! I don't know if I can wait anymore, the last 4 years have DRAGGED!!!


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

That's brilliant that he has given up smoking. On the booze front there are lots of alcohol free beers (and wine), I would suggest on your next shopping trip to get one of each so he can see which one he likes best (apparently some of them taste rubbish but others are quite nice). Magners also do a half alcohol one as do some other brands.

Usually the referal for IUI doesn't take long, but it depends on the area and the hospital. If the IUI is free for you then I suggest that you give it a go, at least you know that you have tried and it's obviously less invasive and less stressful then IVF. If you don't feel that IVF is right for you then don't let the Dr's push you into it, at the end of the day you have to be happy about your (informed) decision as you will be the one going through it.

P.S. Sorry but couldn't help giggle at Dr Thong!!!


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

I know what a great name for a gynaecologist LOL! 

I actually called him Dr Thong and got embarassed when he said 'it's pronounced Tong' hahaha


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi, just butting in
we've just had similar devastating news this week.  hubby's analysis was only 13 million on the first test, and 16 million on a second test three weeks later.  i can't begin to understand this as his SA a year ago was in the normal range.
our doctor was quite dismissive, she said 'its just one of those things......'  i can't believe there isn't a reason for such a dramatic decline.
i'm interested in what they told you he could do to improve his sperm count, if you don't mind telling me?  we were given no advice whatsoever, just told that we would still be able to have IUI and that was it.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Joeyrella,

Sorry that it was bad news for you  
The best things to help improve your hubbys sperm count and quality are:

-Very little or no alcohol
-No smoking 
-No hot baths/ hot tubs/ steam rooms/ saunas
-No tight underwear or cycling shorts etc
-Motorbikes can also be bad for sperm due to the heat on the testicles
-A healthy diet
-A good course of vitamins is very beneficial

Zita West does vitamins and I think she does a book on what to and what not to eat. If you google Zita West her website will come up. It's also important to remember that it takes 3 months for sperm to be made, so if a man has for example the flu, 3 months later the sperm that comes out will be effected by the illness. So if your having treatment in October he needs to start his healthy lifestyle in at least July - men find this quite hard to understand!
And remember I got pregnant with only 2 million! My clinic always said as long as there is more that 1 million IUI has a good chance.

Best of Luck
xxx


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Hi Joeyrella,

Sorry to hear your bad news  . I know how you both must be feeling it's really tough. Claireyfairy has given you a really good list of tips which is pretty much what our Consultant advised. He said that as my DH SA had been ok before it was possibly due to his lifestyle and that sperm test results can go up and down over time. He also sits down a lot in his new job so I'm making him go commando under his trousers to cool down his nether regions, luckily he works from home   

If your DH tested again after 3 wks maybe that is too soon? (I'm not sure on this one) I don't know maybe looking at his lifestyle making some changes and checking after 3 months might be better I didn't realise until recently that it took 3 months for sperm to be made! If you are still going for IUI though it was reassuring to hear that it worked for ClaireyFairy, so it would probably be ok with his count as it is. I guess I would get some advice and just decide what feels right for you guys.

My DH has decided he wants to wait 3 months to feel the benefit of his health kick and then do IUI with (hopefully) healthier sperm but I'm being really impatient! 

Lots of love


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there.. My DH   count varied greatly from month to month.. he stopped drinking & took Vit C tablets and it really improved.. and remember it only takes   one.. Goodluck in your journey xxxx


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Jillypops did you notice a consistent improvement when your DH stopped drinking and took vits? Fingers crossed it'll do the same for us. 

The Consultant also advised us to have  every day from the day after my period stops to after OV to improve DH morphology and give us a better chance. OMG we haven't done it every day like that since we first met 9 years ago LOL! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

JBre,

Everyday, you lucky girl! Might get a bit tiring tho! But it would be great if you fell pregnant naturally! Have you heard of Pre-seed? It's a special lube that helps the sperm on their journey and makes it easier for them to swim, we used it when we were trying naturally.
x


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

ClaireyFairy how I'm going to make myself feminine and mysterious enough to make DH in the mood every day for over a week is beyond me   

I think we're just going to have to go for it as we only used to try over the OV window! Yeah we heard about Preseed from a friend so we've stockpiled some in the bathroom cabinet (hope no one looks in they may get a fright)! It sounds really good as I'm not always 'in the mood' and if it gives his little spermies a chance all the better. 

I'm still going to try but I have to say I'm all set for IUI now! How have you been keeping? xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

You could start by 'using' a different room everyday! (and the stairs count)! 
It's funny that when we are trying to conceive we don't really feel like doing it that much but as soon as you get pregnant someone turns on the horny switch and you cant get enough!
Have you been told when you can go for your first IUI yet?
I'm fine thanks, suffering with the usual pregnancy symptoms but I don't care! Really craving booze, but trying to steer clear of it!
xxx


----------

